# English Cocker Gundog



## jmdailey (Jan 9, 2008)

Liver male with white on chest. Will be ready to go mid March.

Sire has field trial placements - OFA good - Cerf. He's out of a FC,AFC male and a NFC,FC,English NFC female.
Dam has all her FC points - Needs water test for her FC which she will do in April.
These dogs hunt.

If interested call - Joe M Dailey - 701-721-2324


----------



## jmdailey (Jan 9, 2008)

This pup is what I said it is - quality bred cocker - if you have interest - Call - jmd


----------



## jmdailey (Jan 9, 2008)

Pup no longer available.


----------

